# Kanibus' Random Strain Journal



## Kanibus (Jan 13, 2011)

Well before the crash I was doing a journal for some of my girls, but this time around I think I will just update with them all in this one journal so I don't need to create more than one thread.

In anycase let's get to the nitty gritty, and the reason we're all here:

Setup
4'x2'x5' Grow Tent
400w MH/HPS lighting
6" Cool Tube
4" Exhaust fan
Carbon Filter
6x 43w CFL lights (clones and seedlings)
(in a few days I plan on getting a humidity dome for cloning)

The Girls
*Purple Haze*




*Grape Ape*




*Blue Cheese*




*Sunshine*




_**Soon hopefully add Blue Berry and Grand Daddy Gums to the list**_

Basically this is where we're at now within the last 3 days in the flowering tent...






Feel free to ask any questions or offer suggestions as I am no expert. I will give a little more of an update with some of the others in a bit. Just glad to have the Passion back even though I have to start over with my journal.


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 13, 2011)

Here are some new seedlings starting off, one day to be cloned as long as they're female of course. I just want one of each, these are the Blue Berry and Grand Daddy Gums, I did not get any feminized so once they're big enough to clone I will snip and sex in the flowering tent.


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2011)

Looking good....nice strains.


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 14, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Looking good....nice strains.


Thank you sir, still holding onto a White Widow Dutch Passion, and a couple Green Funk Kush.

WWDP is from Attiutde, but the Green Funk Kush I've not heard of, got it from my local co-op (non feminized) they say it's Green Crack and Master Kush so I figure they're worth a shot eventually. I can't find any info on the net about them.

I sometimes think the co-op I get these from just makes up names lol, the Grand Daddy Gums is Grand Daddy Purple and Bubble Gum.

Oh guess I should let everyone know my medium for growing also...

I use HappyFrog soil along with Botanicare brand for nutrients, I currently use ProGrow/ProBloom, Cal-Mag and Liquid Karma with my distilled water as my tap water is just about undrinkable.


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 14, 2011)

Snapped a better shot of the tent with the current girls last night while watering. I am hoping to be close to cloning my own babies by the time these ladies are done. If not I will just grab a couple more clones to keep it busy while the BB and GDG are getting ready to be trimmed up.







View attachment Day055All.jpg


----------



## faderharley (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice set-up and grow..bud looks awesome..


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updates, and even this quicky update as I have some family down at the moment, hard to get away to snap pictures and post on message boards haha. I will be updating more with better shots come next week when they leave. Anyhow here's the little ones after 2 weeks: 


 - 



Then we got the girls that are slowly finishing up.
Purple Haze:




Blue Cheese




Grape Ape




SunShine


----------



## budculese (Jan 16, 2011)

nice budage kan ! is the blue cheese , big buddha seeds? is it "grower friendly" or sensitive ? i ask cause i got seeds on the way


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 17, 2011)

budculese said:
			
		

> nice budage kan ! is the blue cheese , big buddha seeds? is it "grower friendly" or sensitive ? i ask cause i got seeds on the way


I got those via clone I can find out where the seeds came from though. Clone was pretty grower friendly though.


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 17, 2011)

So yeah, today I noticed one of the plants climbed into the light and burnt itself... My fault for not paying attention the last couple days due to having visitors. I won't be letting them get this big anymore, if I can help it that is. I'm just going to leave it alone and trim it off once I pull it down and dry it. Least it won't spread like budrot.



 



Will do a better update tonight.

Edit: Also just realized that the pictures above of the seedlings was the wrong pictures, here are the proper ones for those.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 17, 2011)

Ouch, those top colas look rough!!


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah it's only about 3-4 inches, but definately a boo-boo... Hoping that the other side will be fine, and I've read some people say it doesn't really effect the entire bud just that part. Looking around the net just briefly mine's not terrible, but definately not something I want to do ever again lol.

Thanks for checking it out 420_Osborn


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Jan 17, 2011)

Been there Kan..

Burnt a good inch or two on a bud about 3 weeks into flower. actually recovered to be one of the bigger finishing buds. Wasnt pretty, but got pretty fat :aok:


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 17, 2011)

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> Been there Kan..
> 
> Burnt a good inch or two on a bud about 3 weeks into flower. actually recovered to be one of the bigger finishing buds. Wasnt pretty, but got pretty fat :aok:


Glad it worked out for you, hope it's ok in the end for me also. Since it's topped there's a couple other colas with that Purple Haze, but that one I hope turns out well also.

It'll be interesting for sure, hopefully I'll be doing a sea of green type of thing so I won't have these monsters growing up into the light lol.


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 18, 2011)

Well the girls seem to be doing ok today after the Purple Haze got burnt, starting to get stinky inside the tent (I like it!).  Only a couple more weeks until theyre done so its getting hard to wait, the anticipation is starting! 

Purple Haze


 



Blue Cheese


 

 

Grape Ape


 

 



Little ones are starting to fill out pretty well, should grab some more pots today for them and make up some new batch of low strength nutrient water.


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 19, 2011)

Well as you can see the little ones are going just fine, I have moved them into the cloning tray I bought yesterday , just for now (good for watering as I dont need separate saucers). Made up some more nutrients for them with a little more strength and added some Liquid Karma. I cut up some of the old Distilled Water jugs I had around to make larger pots until I find out the sex of the babies. I got 3 gallon pots waiting for the select few that will be kept.









The big girls are just doing wonderful IMO (with the exception of the burnt one). Each one is producing at least a couple nice sized nugs, and the Grape Ape is going to be a big yielder I can tell. Purple Haze is a little stretchy and airy, but expected for a sativa. I think the Purple Haze will have a couple colas as long as my arm. Snapped a picture of the SunShine today since I missed it yesterday.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2011)

bummer bout the burn kanibus
little ones are looking good!


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 19, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> bummer bout the burn kanibus
> little ones are looking good!


TY sir!

I am going to be trying to do the same thing it looks like you are on your journal (which I've checked out  ). Cut some off the little ones, sex them and remove the males. Maybe you can give me some pointers.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2011)

just responded to your question.


----------

